# Couple hours at the range today...in the snow:)



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tomorrow (11/26/12) marks the start of the PA rifle deer season. I had my rifle sighted in and ready to go a while back, so I decided to go the range today with some handguns. I knew the handgun ranges would be all but empty at both the club I belong too and the public range. I was right. 

First gun: Taurus M85 ultra-lite. 50 rounds at 7yrds. No complaints. Nice groups Piece Outlaw .38 special 158g swc
I just bought this gun used from a buddy. I like it so far. Need to put a bunch more rounds through it though.

Second Gun: Springfield XD Tactical 9mm (5" barrell). 150 rounds at various distances between 7 and 25yrds. Grouping nice as usuall ( I have now put 750rounds through) Ran into an issue first time ever with this today. Shooting 115gr Blazer Brass FMJ. Im not sure if the problem is the ammo or the firearm or something I did. On the last two magazines the slide did not lock back after last round fired. It completely racked as if another round was in chamber and ready to go. Never had this happen before on any gun I have ever shot so Im not sure what caused it at this moment. Not even sure if I would lable it a malfunction yet.

Third Gun: EAA Witness full size .45 (4.5" barrell). 100 rounds at 7yrds. No complaints. Good grouping. Winchester 230gr. FMJ White box. I have 300 rounds through this now and enjoy it. It has a nice trigger from the factory, felt recoil on this is very manageable and getting back on target is relatively very quick for me. I am considering to use it in a match this spring if I can get some more time with it and get some more magazines. 

Thats all for today: Next sunday is trap shoot so Ill be visiting that other sight for a report. Until next time: Shoot Often and Shoot SAFE


----------

